# youtube - advice welcome



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I would like to record my friends’ performance; they’re a musical duo. I think their chances of getting bookings would be much improved if they were to have a youtube video of a piece being played.

I gather that like most things it can be pretty basic; a digital camera and a little know-how. But I would like it to be a little professional without spending too much. Any input would be welcome.


----------

